# Darcia, you never stood a chance...



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I found Darcia dead this morning. I guess the fungus was just too fast growing for me or him to handle.
He never stood a chance, he had like 4 different diseases at once. I wish I could have saved him. He was so beautiful.
...I blame Walmart. I bought him there, among the dead and dying, and he was already critically ill when I got him. And what did Walmart have to do to prevent my beautiful Darcia and all those other Bettas from dying? All they had to do was clean his cup, replace his water. THAT WAS ALL!

Now I will never get to see him happily swimming around in the 5 gallon tank I was saving for him. I will never get to see his fins heal to show more of his stunning colours...

I am sorry Darcia. Maybe if you were sent to Petsmart you would still be alive. 
































I only had him for 5 days. He fought hard for those 5 extra days of his unlucky life. I grew very attached to him. He actually was excited to see me every time I looked at him, even though we did not really know eachother.
R.I.P. my little Darcia.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. At least he had 5 happy days with you.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

:-( Poor baby! At least he got to experience what being loved was supposed to be like even if it was for short time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Darcia.


----------



## Bettas143 (Dec 20, 2010)

Aww atleast he knew some loved him and he spent his last days with somone who cares


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Aluyasha ,

I'm so sorry. You did the best you could for Darcia... that's all any of us can do.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

poor dear...stupid walmart...he was a beautiful little fish! he had love in his life for a little while...what a good time to go...better than dying more painfully in a tiny dirty walmart cup.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I just really wish he would have made it. He was just so very beautiful to me for some reason.
Plus, it may sound weird. But, in a way, I felt like I knew him. Like in a past life or one of my long gone other pets or something like that.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aw )= He was a beautiful fish, and as stated above, it's much better that he died in a loving home then in a cup. He's luckier than most walmart fish ever will be. R.I.P. Garcia.


----------

